# Reparar horno microondas Panasonic inverter NN-G55AR



## gerardo garelli (Oct 3, 2013)

hola amigos del foro tengo un horno de microondas panasonic inverter NN-G55AR que enciende paro a los 20 o 25 segundos se apaga ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2013)

te dejo el manual de servicio ,contiene el esquema completo del inverter + la lista de partes y componentes
.
también tiene una muy buena guiá de fallas para poder repararlo,

Ver el archivo adjunto 91863



PD:
lee este tema 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/microondas-panasonic-quema-fusible-entrada-linea-97954/
en el mensaje #4 esta el esquema


----------



## victorlovalvo (Mar 2, 2014)

Buenos días, ya me bajé el manual, lo tenía original, pero en la mudanza lo perdí...
Resulta que mi problema consiste que que parte de las teclas no funcionan, las únicas que no me andan son las de encender y la de más y menos, las otras andan sin problemas, a que se puede deber eso?
Lo desmantelé casi completamente y parece que los circuitos están en perfectas condiciones no hay cables sueltos ni nada que parezca raro...
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2014)

se compra el teclado ,si lo conseguis no es costoso,y si la tecla de encendido y la del los programas-atajo son las que primero se rompen,
porque son las que mas se usan


----------



## victorlovalvo (Mar 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, acabo de encontrar una casa que probablemente tenga, en cuanto lo cambie te aviso


----------



## Marisa (Jun 23, 2021)

Hola*,* te escribo p*o*rque al micro*h*onda le apretaron varias teclas a las vez y lo bloquearon*,* no funciona ninguno de los botones y en la pantalla me dice bienvenido a *P*anasonic con*s*ulte su guía antes de usar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2021)

Dos cosas:
1- A quienes estás consultando hacen años que no entran al foro.
2- Deberías haber leído las reglas de como se debe escribir en el foro.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 23, 2021)

Marisa dijo:


> Hola te escribo pprque al microhonda le apretaron varias teclas a las vez y me lo bloquearon no funciona ningunos de los botones y en la pantalla me dice bien venido a panasonic conaulte su guía antes de usar


Bienvenida al foro, es el bloqueo infantil, a veces con usar google se puede hallar la solución 

Mi horno microondas indica "Bloqueo"​
Este mensaje significa que se ha activado el bloqueo infantil tras haber presionando el botón de inicio tres veces.

Para desbloquear el horno, deberá presionar el botón de detener/cancelar 3 veces.

Fuente:






						Mi horno microondas indica "Bloqueo"
					






					support-es.panasonic.eu


----------

